# Tribute leisure battery not charging?



## 100560 (Aug 16, 2006)

This may be a silly question, but here goes. We took our Tribute (2006 model) out yesterday, stopped to make a cuppa, and there were no electrics working. The leisure battery is flat. First thought was fuses, but they seem to be OK. Any ideas please? Thanks.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, have you seen my post
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-31125.html
Do you have the sticky relay ?
Is the battery switched off on the isolator ?
If you put a meter across your battery and start the van engine you should see a voltage rise as the alternator charges it. if not and your van battery is ok then your vehicle charging circuit is ok and is something specific to the leisure batt. 
Dost it charge on 240v hook up ?

Does your control unit indicate if the batt is charging ?

Is the battery nackered ? ie if you take it off and use a car charger, not the one on the vehicle, and after 24 hours charge its still flatish! or take it to one of the car shops that advertise a free battery check.

Hope some of this helps mate! :idea:


----------



## 100560 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for that.
Under the driver's seat, I found a whole host of wires from the transformer, which should have been tightened down to the foor, loose because the screw must have vibrated free.
So ... chances are the leisure battery is flat, question is whether or not it can be resurrected.
Everything works on 240v hook-up and the panel shows continuous sequence of lghts from red to 3rd green - presumably showing charging is in progress?
I'd love to get the battery out but can't shift the seat mounting screws for love nor money :roll:


----------

